# Jondot didnt think it was funny



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Jondot posted a pic of his humidor and said that it was getting too full so he was going to bomb a few people. I jokingly said that I would take all the Illusione's and LaRiqueza's and he took it apon himself to bomb me with just what I asked for. Here is the carnage! What a great local brother.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

That will teach ya!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:dribble: Great hit!! John is da man!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW Great Smackdown


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Great hit... those are some awesome smokes.


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*WTG JonDot...*

Now that's smackin someone... 
:biggrin:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

open mouth.... insert cigar!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

man jondot is the man !!!!!!! nice score travis !! 2 excellent botl involved in this scenario !!!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very very nice


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Careful what you ask for...you just might get it up side the head around here!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Your right. I should have known better


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn!!!!!!! :dribble:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome beatdown... very nice brother


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

wow those look so tasty! I gotta convince my B&M to carry Illusiones!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice hit Jon!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh Yeah!!!! Awesome hit.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bodacious


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow wtg Jon.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that's awesome


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

John is about as good as they come!!!

Congrats, Travis.

BTW - when's that baby gettin' here?


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

great selection,nice hit


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Dang John if I knew you were taking request I would have put mine in--very nice , but then we expect nothing but the best from you --To a true BOTL at that!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Be carefull what you ask for!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

OOOOOOOOPS--Did I do that!!!! Was not thinking Scott--Sorry! 

Don't Start None , Won't Be NONE!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> John is about as good as they come!!!
> 
> Congrats, Travis.
> 
> BTW - when's that baby gettin' here?


We check into the hospital this Monday night for my wife to be induced, so she should be here probablly Tuesday sometime.


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

its always good to get what you want!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Those are some tasty sticks!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great smokes


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome freakin smokes!!!


----------

